# Need help ASAP



## ashley-renea (Feb 26, 2010)

After its over...whats the next step...how do you even begin to deal with separation?? I am soo lost right now and ANYTHING will help...Thanks


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

To help you need to give more details. Welcome Tarheel how is US 64 these days.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Hard to say what your next move should be ashley-renea. I suppose it's a little like chess. What you "do next" all depends on how your board has been setup. Do you have money? Do you have friends and family available? Where are you at emotionally? Are you working or going to school? How did the relationship dissolve in the first place, and is it 100% gone?

Throw us a bone and give us some more info AR.

LIL


----------



## ashley-renea (Feb 26, 2010)

lastinline said:


> Hard to say what your next move should be ashley-renea. I suppose it's a little like chess. What you "do next" all depends on how your board has been setup. Do you have money? Do you have friends and family available? Where are you at emotionally? Are you working or going to school? How did the relationship dissolve in the first place, and is it 100% gone?
> 
> Throw us a bone and give us some more info AR.
> 
> LIL


I am a stay at home mom...I have a few friends and family but none that I can account on 100%...I dont know how we got to this point...we have been married for 4 1/2 years...we have a two year old little girl...no additions no cheating....he just said he wasnt happy...took his ring off and want talk...everytime I even ACT like I am going to make conversation with him he breaks nasty and walks away.....I'm just NOT SURE...one min he says he needs time and space the next min its I DONT KNOW and I'M NOT HAPPY...but while his tuned out and taking his time...I am going on with life..raising our daughter and pulling his weight...when do I put my foot down and MAKE HIM DECIDED??


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

ashley-renea said:


> I am a stay at home mom...I have a few friends and family but none that I can account on 100%...I dont know how we got to this point...we have been married for 4 1/2 years...we have a two year old little girl...no additions no cheating....he just said he wasnt happy...took his ring off and want talk...everytime I even ACT like I am going to make conversation with him he breaks nasty and walks away.....I'm just NOT SURE...one min he says he needs time and space the next min its I DONT KNOW and I'M NOT HAPPY...but while his tuned out and taking his time...I am going on with life..raising our daughter and pulling his weight...when do I put my foot down and MAKE HIM DECIDED??


NOW


----------



## sadbear26 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey there i can feel ur pain and confucion im a guy here in ny going through the same thing but only its my wife who wants out. being so lost and sad and every other emotion that there is makes you unable to function. my wife is 25 and yea weve had our issues but she says she dont want this anymore... (long story) but feel free to write back if youd like to talk ok?


----------



## sadbear26 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey there if u read this im trying to reply to private message but it wont let me send... ugggh what do i do?


----------

